# Supporting HP B110i SATA RAID Controller...can it be done?

## abwaters

I don't see much in the way of support for the HP B110i SATA raid controller...HP claims to have binaries for it but before I start down that path, I wanted to get a sanity check and see if what i'm trying to do is even possible.  Does anyone else have experience with this?

Thanks,

-bryanw

----------

## abwaters

i've spent about an hour exploring different approaches and have not seen anything that indicates that anyone has done this before.  I tried the "dodmraid" approach with the latest version of gentoo with no luck.  

-bryanw

----------

## Jaglover

A quick google revealed HP B110i is software RAID. You are better off with AHCI mode and mdadm.

----------

